# Postal service



## glennmindin (Jul 24, 2012)

Just wondering what postal service is guaranteed , Ive tried sending from Sydney to Iligan City before and did not arrive using Australia Post and then I guess it is picked up by Philpost..? it is pretty slow and I wouldn't call it reliable. Is there an alternative from me , here in Newcastle to my wifes door in Iligan City , Mindanao ? reasonably important documents to go there !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DHL might have a service I guess you'd have to contact them about documents, they didn't deliver documents but I ordered an appliance and they have their own mini DHL marked trucks and it took them only 3 days to deliver from the US, DHL seems to be the prime carrier overseas, unsure if they have in Australia but I would think they have it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

glennmindin said:


> Just wondering what postal service is guaranteed , Ive tried sending from Sydney to Iligan City before and did not arrive using Australia Post and then I guess it is picked up by Philpost..? it is pretty slow and I wouldn't call it reliable. Is there an alternative from me , here in Newcastle to my wifes door in Iligan City , Mindanao ? reasonably important documents to go there !


I would recommend using a private carrier such as DHL or FEDEX for important documents. If you try to send anything of value (electronics, etc.) via those carriers it will be exhorbitant as they will ask for tariffs on delivery or they won't release the item (anywhere from 25-50% value of said item). There is no rhyme or reason as to the amount charged from what I can gather. 

If you send via your country's postal system, it will end up in the Philippine postal system for delivery to your address. It will be a flip of a coin if it shows up even at all and another flip as to whether or not it will be tampered with...

For sending items from your home country such as durable goods, I recommend that you find a cargo fowarder in your home country that ships for OFWs. They are usually reasonable, ship door to door and handle any tariffs/taxes...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Ive used PhilPost to send letter mail TO Australia a few times and it (surprisingly) arrived there with no issues. I have not tried to send any letter mail to the Phils, but if I had to I would use FedEx, DHL or see if there was an LBC partner nearby.

Before I moved to Manila a few years ago I did exactly what jon1 suggested and went to the local filipino grocery store and they recommended me a freight forwarder who sent balikbayan boxes for OFWs to Manila. No hassle and no extra charges upon arrival.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

During the time frame of the last couple of years, getting all the legal requirements met and such to get my wife legally from the Phils to the US, I have on many occasions mailed Letters, Legal Documents and Packages from the US to the Phils and always used the US Postal Service to do this. A bit slow compared to what we are used to for deliveries in the US but everything always did arrive and in good shape with no damages or anything. I don't have any idea of how items are handled on that end but all in all I am satisfied with the handling of the mails to there. Now that she is here in the US, we still occasionally send a package to there and use the USPS for that.

Fred


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

There are some LBC in the Big Cities in American and around the world. Yes very important documents us FedEx or DHL. However, I experimented with USPS (U. S. Postal Service). Regular and first class letters sometimes never got there. Same with Priority Mail. However with Express and Overnight it WILL mostly likely get there if there is a receipt to sign. Keep in mind that the recipient's name better be spelled correctly. I sent a letter to Juliet P. One month later I got it back. Her real name was Julieta P. so they wouldn't let her have it.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another vote for FedEx DHL etc here. I've sent important documents / parcels to Davao several years ago and all arrived OK.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Another vote for FedEx DHL etc here. I've sent important documents / parcels to Davao several years ago and all arrived OK.


If I need something important and quickly from the US it comes FedEx at a cost of $65 last time I used it, my checks and ATM cards, and over the years it's taken from 3 days to 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Snail Mail will take at least 3 months to Lanao del Norte ,, that was my latest "Plain White Envelope" from a USA card co.
Iligan City ,, just use DHL and they have very reliable carrier to Iligan city. I get my Package deliveries within a week or 2 depending how they are scrutinized by customs in Cebu ,, Just send Documents in a Parcel. I Got my Latest CC thru DHL here in Lanao del Norte ,, Cheers Mate ,, When will you be around !!


----------

